# If you're thinking about buying from Gogo pipes...



## BygonEra (Jul 5, 2013)

I ordered a cheap ass bong from Gogo and wanted to write a review of sorts because I was very sketched out by this website to begin with.... a lot of scam talk. So anyways, I bought this one: http://www.gogopipes.com/Glass_Water_Pipes-Rasta_Percolator_Water_Pipes.html#.Udcqjj7SO1k

It got to me in one piece (well, 3 pieces lol.. but all were intact) about a week after my order to the other side of the country, holiday included. Pretty fast! So, they didn't scam me... I used a promo code on my order and ended up paying a grand total of $55.94 including shipping... I can probably buy a decent bowl for that kind of money at a local headshop.

All in all, I'm very impressed. It's clearly no top quality piece, in fact it's quite the opposite... but it hits well and I'm stoned as fuck lol (although I think that's moreso the weed than the bong haha).

PROS: Cheap as hell for what you get, decent glass work, functional & looks nice. Easy to pull, hits nice.

CONS: Ultra thin glass... about 1/2 the thickness of my higher quality piece that's only about 3 inches taller. I feel like setting it down wrong will tip it and shatter it. HUGE hole in bowl piece... and it's a bit shallow for my taste... makes packing with a screen kind of difficult. There are some definite imperfections in the glass but it doesn't affect anything.

Quality wise, I'll give it a 3/10.... but with price as a factor, I give it an 8.5/10.... I just hope it doesn't shatter too soon...

It actually looks REALLY cool when the flash hits it... wonder if that means it's color changing?


Lol the ghetto bong next to it is totally broken on the bottom and incredibly dirty... but it needs to go in the trash, just wanted to give a comparison to show how much thinner the glass is


----------



## jaydeebow (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for this review now I'm satisfied knowing I should get my order lol I placed an order last night here's what I choose c:
http://www.gogopipes.com/product.cgi?product=6043&group=5941


----------



## Ronald Wall (Apr 9, 2014)

Please note: Gogopipes it a bit hit or miss. I have bought several items from them and was very happy. That is until I had customer services issue. If they do something like send you the wrong part they will not replace. I order a 14mm bowl was sent a 19mm. instead. I was told I would have to pay for postage back the they would send new bowl but no credit for mailing item back.


----------



## Sang Hoan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yea I had the same issue with gogopipes. I ordered a piece that came to me broken and they gave me no choice but to pay to have it shipped back to them so they can correct the issue they created. I've ordered other pieces and it was fine but this time the person packing the item did a poor job and packed it with the globe and nail on the piece itself which ended up cracking the male joint. Pretty sad I have to pay because one of their employee's didn't take the time to do it right.


----------



## MK shiz (Jun 14, 2016)

Ronald Wall said:


> Please note: Gogopipes it a bit hit or miss. I have bought several items from them and was very happy. That is until I had customer services issue. If they do something like send you the wrong part they will not replace. I order a 14mm bowl was sent a 19mm. instead. I was told I would have to pay for postage back the they would send new bowl but no credit for mailing item back.


Ditto!! I thjink they get it wrong a lot and never fix it. Not that cheap and cannot be trusted.


----------



## Sortastupid (Jun 17, 2016)

Ya they sell crap and that's how they treat you


----------



## SmokeMonster420 (Aug 16, 2016)

That piece looks pretty good for a cheapo. I bet you can sell it to friend and make $$


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 1, 2016)

Looks a little like a bad imitation of http://www.ozbongs.com.au/The-Cyclone-Large. But the $ difference is huge.


----------



## Tara Flack (Oct 12, 2016)

I also had poor shipping experience with GoGo but I switched to GradientGlass.com they got some american made heady glass pipes and bubbler. I think they do priority shipping and customer service is great.


----------



## mike.paradise (Nov 12, 2016)

Gogo creates issues with product returns, I bought some premium looking glass pipes from https://www.gradientglass.com/collections/premium-glass-pipes I am proud to recommend gradientglass to all our rollitup community.


----------

